# Hurst Shifter



## DaddySS (Dec 20, 2004)

I contacted Hurst about shifters for our GTOs. Everyone interested should mail the tech site...add a little prssure. Here's their response:

Question: Brand: Hurst 
When will we see a billet plus for the 04 & 05 GTO? 

Vehicle/Engine Specs: 
Make: Pontiac Model: GTO Year: 2004 
Engine Type: 5.7L Transmission: T56 
Modifications: None 
Discussion Topics: shifters 

Solution: 
Hopefully, this year. No eta date has been released yet. Thank you.


----------

